# Rufus Hussey



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

just wondering what you guys think of him and his shooting. it was just when i first saw him shooting on youtube his accuracy and speed awed me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

He is a legend to many of us. A very talented and passionate man!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup! hes the Bob Munden of the sling shot world


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Rufus was a good shot and had a lot of personally to go along with it. As far as pure ability, pfshooter on you tube (Darrell Guillory) is in a class of his own on speed and wing shooting. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Rufus was a good shot and had a lot of personally to go along with it. As far as pure ability, pfshooter on you tube (Darrell Guillory) is in a class of his own on speed and wing shooting. -- Tex


DGUI


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

newconvert said:


> yup! hes the Bob Munden of the sling shot world


Bob munden is a heck of a shot with a slingshot too.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nobody said:


> yup! hes the Bob Munden of the sling shot world


Bob munden is a heck of a shot with a slingshot too.
[/quote]no surprise there, he could do ss's looking sideways from his wifes diamond ring................... crazyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Rufus seemed to have been very passionate about slingshots and was a real good shot too. A real good ambassador for the sport.
Honestly though, I think there's many people on the planet that have the same abilities but just never get exposed to or have the opportunity to shoot an adult level slingshot.


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

I think your one of them.^ you are an incredible shot bro.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

nobody said:


> I think your one of them.^ you are an incredible shot bro.


when he's right he's right!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Well my goals for this year is to improve and raise the level of aerial shooting. Hopefully with lots of practice, help of Dgui, I will be able to do things that have never been done.


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

His skills truly are awesome.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

A True Legend, RIP


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for all of the feed back i thought that he was really good, i was also not quite sure if he was the best of the best or just one of them but your answers have cleared that up for me, thanks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i think he was more of a trail blaser, his personality coupled with a skill that most people had little knowledge of made him stand out.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah i suppose that could be it, but i also think that his surroundings and his generally layed back attitude made it all the better.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rufuss brought a lot of positive awareness to the sport of slingshot shooting. He demonstrated skill with the most simple of treeforks. I believe he served an inspiration for many many to give it a try. He was an ambassador to the sport. He personified a personality that mirrored the device he mastered. Him and the slingshot are both simple and likeable. Yes its a fact of life better displays of shooting will keep arising . Somebody better will always come along. Its true in any sport. The bar keeps moving higher and higher. We never must forget his contribution to the thing we all love so much. I believe one can be great even without getting the applause or recognition of others.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you are defiantly right TF but the one thing i see here in furthering the sport is public recognition, when Rufus was birthing and bringing the sport to the public eye everyone knew what they were, life was simple, technology had not taken over the world. in order to better get the sport to grow today there has to be more jeorge sprages, but on a more realistic basis, we already have Bill hays, DGUI, hawk2009, pop shot, Nathan, TEX, Rayhot, MJ, Charles, Hrawk, to name a few, all positive examples. but in todays world we exist in a somewhat closed community, to grow a person would have to have good ideas on getting the message out there that is constructive and insightful while not pandering to the current craze of kill power, the fantastic. it is a hard thing to do without drawing into ones environment the trolls, the people who want to silence the neighborhood dog, survive the apocalypse. from what i see it is kind of a trade off, an informal friendly gathering of a wide knowledge base to be shared, or a free for all with arguments about whos is better, stronger, prettier, salesmen, you know the you tube environment. it would be ideal to somehow get the value of the simple slingshot out to enable those of us who do value the sport to participate on a real level, instead of practicing in our basements, i ramble but it is out of frustration. thanks for your shoulder to cry on! lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YIKES!!!! Newconvert, while I am flattered, I will NEVER be in the same category as the others you have mentioned ... I sometimes think that these great shooters must have made a Faustian deal somewhere like the legendary blues man Robert Johnson!!! Just kidding about the Faustian thing, but those guys belong in a different category.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> YIKES!!!! Newconvert, while I am flattered, I will NEVER be in the same category as the others you have mentioned ... I sometimes think that these great shooters must have made a Faustian deal somewhere like the legendary blues man Robert Johnson!!! Just kidding about the Faustian thing, but those guys belong in a different category.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


you are mistaken my friend, your contributions are invaluable! not all things involved in shooting involve hitting the target 1000% of the time, it is your knowledge that sets you apart and the manner in which you share. dont sell yourself short, you are a really great resource.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

charles i have found some of your coments on here invaluable so whether you are as good a shot as them is irelevent.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You fellows are too kind ... I am blushing, but it does not show through my beard!!!

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> just wondering what you guys think of him and his shooting. it was just when i first saw him shooting on youtube his accuracy and speed awed me.


A great shooter, a great man. The 'Howard Hill' of the slingshot!

We strive for the fastest bands and the best ammo.
Do we overkill?
Rufus fed his family with game killed with his beanshooter and rocks.
I wish he would have shot once through a chrony.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd guess 200-220 fps. With 1" rocks!?!? That'd do some serious damage with that accuracy.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

The man is a saint to us all. Nuff said.......


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

The Rocks are the key they have enough mass.


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

legend. dont think i need to say more.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for all of the great comments they all back up my veiw that he is one of the greatest slingshot shooters or as he would say bean shooters ever to have graced the sport.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

People havent been properly introduced to non wire framed slingshots. Before the forum. , i had owned a few wrist rockets, but never seen a basic frame flatband ss. I think most people who encounter them try to learn more. It wouldn't hurt if discovery channel did a segment of a show on the sport/hobby. I bet it would change lives. 
We are lucky to exchange ideas with some of the legends here on this forum.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

adarondack kyle said:


> People havent been properly introduced to non wire framed slingshots. Before the forum. , i had owned a few wrist rockets, but never seen a basic frame flatband ss. I think most people who encounter them try to learn more. It wouldn't hurt if discovery channel did a segment of a show on the sport/hobby. I bet it would change lives.
> We are lucky to exchange ideas with some of the legends here on this forum.


i agree when i first got into slingshots i had a small folding wrist braced slingshot with very thin yellow tubes and would not shoot a 1 inch pebble past 60 metres and i was happy with it!!! then i got a pro diablo and put some of the red magnum bands on it and thought that slingshotting could get no better. i know do not shoot wire frame slingshots and only shoot my self made board cuts or naturals. and they all shoot at around 320 fps with 9.5mm steel.

i met up with a old friend the other day who had bought a cheap wrist braced slingshot the same time that i had, the only difference in the past 5 years is that his has spent the last 4 and a half in a draw and i have spent the last 4 and a half years making and selling custom slingshots shooting every day and using thera band and all of the best equipment that there is to do with slingshots. we met up and went into the woods for a little shoot, it was great fun. the difference was incredible. not his fault it is just amazing the amount that i had improved (i guess you would hope so with 5 years of practice







) . and also the difference in the slingshots and elastic. all in all a great day.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

it was watching his video on youtube that made me want to get a catapult and get good at shooting


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

He is so enthusiastic that it is contagious. Nice simple guy. Relaxed and good talker. I think he is a legend indeed!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Hussey? That man practiced by the gallon and had talent by the cask. Inspirational!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> only shoot my self made board cuts or naturals. and they all shoot at around 320 fps with 9.5mm steel.


So why aren't you a member of the SSF 300 Club? Come on, join us.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-slingshot-forum-300-club/


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> only shoot my self made board cuts or naturals. and they all shoot at around 320 fps with 9.5mm steel.


So why aren't you a member of the SSF 300 Club? Come on, join us.

http://slingshotforu...forum-300-club/
[/quote]

i wish i could be, and i know that people are going to doubt my claims for high speed but i do not own a chronograph and i do not make videos so it is kind of awkward to verify.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

but i have been checking the 300 club regularly and some of the speeds acheived are incredible.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I watched a video of this man not knowing who he was. I was very impressed. Even sent the link to a friend and he was impressed! Then I find out who he was to the sling shooters. The Johnny Carson video was funny. Wife got a kick out of it also.


----------

